# My doe won't give it up to my buck



## nstone630 (Jul 18, 2013)

we've had 2 litters off this pair, but this past time I cannot get them to hook up. I've tried holding her down, and letting them just be in the cage for a few hours together....nothing. she keeps that tail down as hard as she can. He tries doing his thing, but can't seem to get it right. The 1st two times I ended up having to hold her down, and eventually he got it. But, he does not like when I get involved, it take so much longer to get him to try. 

ANY TIPS??? I thought these things are supposed to "breed like rabbits" lol


----------



## randomtree (Jul 18, 2013)

Is there any chance that she isn't in season right now?


----------



## nstone630 (Jul 18, 2013)

randomtree said:
			
		

> Is there any chance that she isn't in season right now?


And please fill me in on when they are in season...I'm very new to this.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jul 18, 2013)

rabbits don't have a season.. you breed her and she ovulates. 

though you can check for readiness. pick her up and check the color of her vulva. pale pink, totally not interested. pink, not interested. deep pink, maybe interested. reddish, interested. deeeeeeepppp reddish-to-purple, lift to the sky pretty much.

although some does will lift anytime they are put with a buck. but checkin the color is good for difficult does.

you may want to try adding some ACV (apple cider vinegar) to the water. some people swear by that. I think generally its tablespoon ACV to gallon of water.

for a while all my does were against everything I did and I had to hold them down for the buck. all the does, all the breedings. put her in and let him run around her, grab her shoulders and pull her body out and "pose" her into breeding position with her hind up, let the buck come over and try his thing while I hold the does head/shoulders.

best of luck!


----------



## Citylife (Jul 21, 2013)

Try putting just a few drops of honey in her food and then adding about a 1/2 teaspoon of wheat germ.  Something about it, seems go get the girls in the mood after eating it for about 3 days.
Good luck
And always try to watch for them to breed.  Leaving them together for a few hours, you will not know if they did breed.
Hope things work.


----------

